# ~2012 Four Month Fatloss Challenge~ (Feb. 1 - June 1)



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

So far there are 3 members trying to see who can simply take off the most fat from February 1st to *April 1st.* Everyone is welcome to join. 

Pure weight lost is all we are going by but you must post pics and stats with a photo of scale reading by February 1st and at end of competition with relaxed front, back, and side pics. 

I moved it from Anything Goes to here to keep it friendly.

*Edit: *There were four votes to extend the contest to *June 1st*.  

-- Curt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2654664-post1.html


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> So far there are 3 members trying to see who can simply take off the most fat from February 1st to April 1st. Everyone is welcome to join.
> 
> Pure weight lost is all we are going by but you must post pics and stats with a photo of scale reading by February 1st and at end of competition with relaxed front, back, and side pics.
> 
> *I moved it from Anything Goes to here to keep it friendly.*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

just so we are clear...winner is most total weightloss


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Just started keto today. Might join the fun.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just so we are clear...winner is most total weightloss



LW has final say but I'd put _appearance _somewhere on the list of requirements. Anyone can rig a number on the scales, right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

digital scales i thought was the rule


appearance is debateable


#s are not


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck contestants

Will gearz be allowed?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

i don't have digital scales. how much are good ones? from what i recall tho you can mis calibrate the zero on those too. originally it was first to lose twenty pounds and KOS and Canucklehead got it going.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

i think it's supposed to be an all's fair in love and war type contest. gears, no gears i don't care. laxatives and bulimia i say uh no. if you win because you caught the asian swine bird flu no fairs. i say we go for honest-to-god fat loss and act honorably.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^^ Sounds good, LW.

And my digital scales cost fifty bucks or so but it's one of those Weight Watchers deals with all kinds of gadgets/readings I never use.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> digital scales i thought was the rule
> 
> 
> *appearance is debateable
> ...



Numbers can be faked with Paint or any photo editing gizmo. So can before and after pics for that matter, so whatever. 

Good luck with your fat loss.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

appearances can be deceiving too. the same day i took the tummy pics that look good i have  ones. i think clear shot of scales is good because 20 pounds will look like a bigger loss on a small person.

i'm willing to trust my fellow competitors. we need a handshake smiley.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't have digital scales. how much are good ones? from what i recall tho you can mis calibrate the zero on those too. originally it was first to lose twenty pounds and KOS and Canucklehead got it going.


 

20 to 30 dollars


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Sounds good, LW.
> 
> And my digital scales cost fifty bucks or so but it's one of those Weight Watchers deals with all kinds of gadgets/readings I never use.
> 
> ...



clear front, back, and side pics before and after is a stipulation. if someone tries to bs us we will rip the stripes off his uniform in front of Rob.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

be pretty desperate to cheat to win a contest where there is nothing to win


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 20 to 30 dollars



i'll get some.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2012)

Is jagbender in it?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 24, 2012)

There is an easy way to cheat without editing any pics or the calibration of the scale. You drink a gallon of water before stepping on the scale, that's an extra 8 pounds. Then for the final weigh in, you dehydrate yourself. So what i'm getting at is appearance is important as well.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2012)

Appearence is important. Whats the point of losing weight if you dont look any better?


----------



## boss (Jan 24, 2012)

True I can go 10lbs from one day to the next like its nothing. All depends how I eat and drink that day. I guess ill go take some pictures.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2012)

good luck all


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

well aren't the pics to support the numbers with appearance change? let's not pick it apart till it's no fun. no one's going to believe numbers with no visual corroboration via the after pics.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm willing to trust my fellow competitors. we need a handshake smiley.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

maybe i'm crazy but there is no prize so i don't see what anyone stands to gain by cheating. seems off to even be worried about that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


>



niiice


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2012)

Most weight loss gets a full night of lovin (15 minutes or so) by heavyiron....


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck to everyone. I like you all, so I hope you all kick ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Is jagbender in it?



i invited him but he declined. he said he's swapping muscle for fat but staying the same weight pretty much for months now.


----------



## GFR (Jan 24, 2012)

I might do this. I have already cut 35lbs so I don't expect any great weight loss in only 2 months, but at least it might motivate me. I will post some photos with a newspaper, as for the scale weight you will have to take my word for it because it is way too easy to cheat on a scale weight for it to mean anything.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am in but i am not to far over weight BF wise. All i want to do is recomp so pics will come in on the 1st. Good luck to all…….


----------



## bwrag (Jan 25, 2012)

good luck to everyone this should be good.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 25, 2012)

I want in on this as well. Who is going to judge the pix and determine the winner?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

i'm thinking general consensus??? the numbers and photos should speak for themselves. and we all win anyway if we take off some fat. this is a FRIENDLY competition, we are here to support each other and no one wants to cheat their friends.


----------



## GFR (Jan 25, 2012)

I am not going to start my diet until March 1st, just to give you bitches a chance.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2012)

i'm not starting till Feb 1st but am planning what to eat. i get sick of the meat and eggs but not the vegetables so i'll be eating more broccoli, cauliflower and brussel sprouts than you can shake a stick at, quinoa, and meat, fish, eggs. cutting back on coffee with milk to once a day will have black the rest of the day... going to work on sweating my ass off like i'm in a life or death situation for two months and see what happens. no supps, no gearz obviously, no meds, just restricted calories and sweat.


----------



## Pony (Jan 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not starting till Feb 1st but am planning what to eat. i get sick of the meat and eggs but not the vegetables so i'll be eating more broccoli, cauliflower and brussel sprouts than you can shake a stick at, quinoa, and meat, fish, eggs. cutting back on coffee with milk to once a day will have black the rest of the day... going to work on sweating my ass off like i'm in a life or death situation for two months and see what happens. no supps, no gearz obviously, no meds, just restricted calories and sweat.




With the right frame of mind you will lose all the weight and come out with the biggest reward of doing it absolutely on your own. 

Ive been dieting, and will probably still be dieting after the competition is over, but I'll get in on it too.  Lets have some fun!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

To be fair it should be percentage of body weight lost, not total. As it stands only dedicated fatties are going to win


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^^ We can have different classes if it becomes an issue. 


Percentage of bf lost
Most Visual Transformation
Biggest Loser (greatest lbs. lost)
Other

Just took a pic of the scale weight???192.2 lbs.???but now I can't find the cord to transfer from camera to laptop.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

you guys should pic three members, mods or otherwise, to judge this. 3 people that you know would be fair.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> To be fair it should be percentage of body weight lost, not total. As it stands only dedicated fatties are going to win



it's not a contest for lean members, it wouldn't be fair. someone at a low body-fat percentage is going to have a lot harder time dropping pounds. this started out being a berserker contest amongst fatties and i think it should stay what it is. if you don't have 20 pounds or more to lose you should probably just stick with what you're doing not enter a fat loss race.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

i use my scales maybe 5 times a year. think ill just snap a pic of a few sets of scales while i try them out at sears. maybe i'll like a set n buy it but not sure. it's kinda cool that they can tell you what your bf is but everyone says that measurement is bullshit even with the best sets.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2012)

So ive been training even harder than norml...how bout you guys? Where is canuckle?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *it's not a contest for lean members*, it wouldn't be fair. someone at a low body-fat percentage is going to have a lot harder time dropping pounds. this started out being a berserker contest amongst fatties and i think it should stay what it is. *if you don't have 20 pounds or more to lose *you should probably just stick with what you're doing not enter a fat loss race.



Definitely ain't lean. And though I doubt I'll lose 20 lbs. in eight weeks, I could probably lose that in twelve.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> So far there are 3 members trying to see who can simply take off the most fat from *February 1st to April 1st. Everyone is welcome to join. *
> 
> Pure weight lost is all we are going by but you must *post pics and stats with a photo of scale reading by February 1st and at end of competition with relaxed front, back, and side pics. *
> 
> I moved it from Anything Goes to here to keep it friendly.




stats 
photo of scale reading 
relaxed front pic
back pic
side pic
Stats include 6'1", 192 lbs., 39" waist (full Buddha relaxed), 14 1/2" pop guns.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

Will be following a keto program for the duration.

I'll eat three or four times a day and just watch my scale to see if things are working.

*Breakfast:* Eggs, swig of extra virgin olive oil, heaping teaspoon of natural peanut butter, black coffee
*Shake:* Two scoops of IronMagLabs whey isolate, heaping teaspoon of pb
*Lunch:* four or six thin hamburger patties (McDoubles without the bun or condiments) and a side salad no dressing, black coffee
*Shake:* Two scoops zero-carb protein powder, tsp pb
*Dinner:* Orange roughy or steak or a packet of pink salmon plus a salad with olive oil for dressing
*Shake:* Two scoops protein powder, tsp pb

My goal is to lose 2 lbs. per week and I'll adjust my intake to meet that goal. 

Weekly cheat meal will be my last meal of the day and can be anything. I'll normally get a big plate of pasta, bread, and pie with coffee and cream. Won't have a cheat meal until two or three weeks of maintaining my keto diet, though. After that initial break-in then I'll enjoy a cheat once per week or arrange my social/family meals on a cheat day. Or save my cheat for a birthday party, etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

i've been eating ok but with things like pasta and cereal too. i'm starting the 1st. i'm def fat. i weigh 30 pounds more than the pics from when i was 44 but i know i gained more than 30 fat because i haven't worked out but sporadically since then. 20 in two months is a stretch but i'm going to go for as much as i can. 20 is the first bit of 50 i'd like to lose. well i thought that but 50 might be too much. my daughter is 20 and shorter than me and i was stunned when she told me her weight. she's tiny. i have 40 or 50ish to lose for sure tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2012)

i was thinking maybe we could do like boxing n have a heavy mid n flyweight division. i'd be heavy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

anybody doing this thing or what!?


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2012)

I will weigh in tonight. Nothing like taking photos to see how shitty you look. 

6'2'' will be 44 years old by the end of this contest.

Weight: 241 lbs.
Chest cold and relaxed: 48 1/2
Arms cold: 17 7/8
Waist relaxed: 38 1/2

Fuck, small and fat, aint that a bitch.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

go to walmart...compare yourself to norms...it always helps me feel better


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

*Time to melt...fat=) feb 1st to aril 1rst* 
permalink

Original contest was first to 20 pounds....seems logical thing is to make it whoever has the most off the scale at the end of two months

me canuckle and little wing said we would def do it...anyone else wants to join, they gotta post pics and stats by feb 1rst




few of the front pics taken over past few days....weight has been fluctuating from 267 to 270

stats
27 years old
arms-18 1/2
thighs-28
calves 17 1/2
forearms-14 1/2
chest/back-50 plus 
relaxed waist- 41 42...sucked in 39+
Attached Thumbnails

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

just realized my stuff was not in thread


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> go to walmart...compare yourself to norms...it always helps me feel better


This is me after already dropping 35lbs of fat in the last 3 1/2 months. Scary to even think of how bad I looked back then.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> This is me after already dropping 35lbs of fat in the last 3 1/2 months. Scary to even think of how bad I looked back then.


 
with some delts youd look ok now....-10 pounds

i mean most people 240+ are blobs of fat who can barely move or tie there shoes


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

Curt James said:


> stats
> photo of scale reading
> relaxed front pic
> back pic
> ...


This should be interesting, we are close to the same age and have the same waist size and about the same bodyfat%. I am expecting allot from you Curt, you better not dog it on this challenge.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^^ imma shave and tan. _grrr_

Now about the jerk'd part. 

But just look at that goofy structure. One hip juts out like I been in a car accident, neck is giraffe-like at best, no shoulder width, no triceps, just crooked as ****. And four months out of the gym did me no favors.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ imma shave and tan. _grrr_
> 
> Now about the jerk'd part.
> 
> But just look at that goofy structure. One hip juts out like I been in a car accident, neck is giraffe-like at best, no shoulder width, no triceps, just crooked as ****. And four months out of the gym did me no favors.


 we cant change who we are...but you can be the best you, that you can be


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *Time to melt...fat=) feb 1st to april 1st* (snip)
> 
> Original contest was first to 20 pounds....seems logical thing is to make it whoever has the most off the scale at the end of two months (snip)
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we cant change who we are...but you can be the best you, that you can be



Jack Handey?

And tell that to Joan Rivers. All I need is a good plastic surgeon!



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> anybody doing this thing or what!?



What, _no azza?
_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2012)

i think Azza is doing it. i am. 

when i joined here in 2004 i was starting to work my way down from my heaviest ever which was 235 pounds. i didn't have weights then even but i started reading about how you guys eat and i started riding my mountain bike a lot. bought a bench and free weights in 2005 and by feb 2006 i had lost 75 pounds and took the black undies pics. was a month before i turned 45. a few things factored in to me basically fucking off the last 5 years and putting 30 plus pounds back on. i'm ready to stop feeling like a puff ball some days. my son worries himself sick about me dying and i promised i won't, so i'm ready to do this. i hope everyone sticks with this and doesn't let themselves down.


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

Since KOS is still in his 20's he should have to lose at least 20% more then us older folk to win. Plus he is on all kinds of roids.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2012)

i am now on only one roid...soon to be none...sad


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

Where are that fat bitch Azza's before photos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2012)

i imagine they will not be showing up....boss either


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess once I entered this contest everyone got scared. Typical cowards, afraid to be second to the king.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2012)

i am certain i will be second ....no canuckle pics yet...his idea


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

i think being 50 is going to make it harder but i'll just have to work harder. my son has been sick with bronchitis and an ear infection so we have been watching movies and eating junk. i'm fasting tomorrow to get a fair weight reading the 1st.  watched War Horse and The Crow tonight. ate pizza, cheesy poofs, n ben n jerry's peanut butter cup ice cream with diet coke. 

i bought instant coffee n dear god it's disgusting. cutting way down will not be hard.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am in as i said, GFR you do not scare me with your fat loss, i wish you all the best, i am re-comping so fat loss wont be much, now growing some new muscle would be good. Either way if i see some changes in 2 months i will be happy, i’ve got an appointment with an endocologist so thats a 4 month wait……Prince hit me up with some PH LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 31, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I guess once I entered this contest everyone got scared. Typical cowards, afraid to be second to the king.



You gonna lose this time son...


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am certain i will be second ....no canuckle pics yet...his idea



Computer problems... (no I'm not pulling a Mike Arnold) Will have pics up sometime tomorrow.

And you're going to be third this time.



Little Wing said:


> i think being 50 is going to make it harder but i'll just have to work harder. my son has been sick with bronchitis and an ear infection so we have been watching movies and eating junk. i'm fasting tomorrow to get a fair weight reading the 1st.  watched War Horse and The Crow tonight. ate pizza, cheesy poofs, n ben n jerry's peanut butter cup ice cream with diet coke.
> 
> i bought instant coffee n dear god it's disgusting. cutting way down will not be hard.



I had a bunch of junk food yesterday, and a couple drinks today, won't be having either for the next two months, so I am enjoying them now while I can.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2012)

imma pull a Christian Bale on you all. Drop 40 lbs. "Machinist" style and take dat prize!

Wait. What do we win again?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

Katielead said she'd join. we need to find other competitors that are in her category. no way she has 20 pounds to drop. she'll be looking for people to join too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> imma pull a Christian Bale on you all. Drop 40 lbs. "Machinist" style and take dat prize!
> 
> Wait. What do we win again?




Arnold's going to decide he loves me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

I asked Built if she would separate us into fair categories after pics are in. If she agrees to help us please, no arguments. what she says goes. she knows her stuff.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2012)

shit just got real....i just bought a treadmill


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome, KOS and the Crow was really good.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

i am all for sharing any information you feel is helpful with others in this thread, or keeping your secrets if you wish . looked this up today. 

Low Glycemic Index Vegetables


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> awesome, KOS and the Crow was really good.


 pretty hard core...hope you are not scarred now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 31, 2012)

loved the way the shots were in between the buildings and so on very poe.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 31, 2012)

Curt are you rocking gauges dude!?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck to all wish I could play! Too skinny running four miles a day got to have a six pack!


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> You gonna lose this time son...


Not a chance, I am already down 3lbs. I expect to cut 25lbs and lose 0 muscle mass, I expect to gain a pound or two of LBM.

Last time I did a challenge like this I got drunk 5 days a week and only hit the gym 2 or 3 times a week with 0 cardio. This time around I am training 6 days a week, no booze and hitting the weights 4x a week. You have no chance, just keep eating and focus on something else.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> loved the way the shots were in between the buildings and so on very poe.


 

they are trying to remake it....garbage


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Arnold's going to decide he loves me.



How could he not?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Curt are you rocking gauges dude!?



Punched at 2g in 2001, they're 00 now.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 31, 2012)

Pics of fatness.... I will take a scale picture tomorrow morning, Feb 1st.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Pics o(snip)


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I am in (snip)



Post up dem pics, az! 

*February 1st is nigh!*

Uh... 

*nigh  *
adv. nigh·er, nigh·est
1. Near in time, place, or relationship: Evening draws nigh.
2. Nearly; almost: talked for nigh onto two hours.
adj. nigher, nighest
1. Being near in time, place, or relationship; close. See Synonyms at close.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

still no azza i see


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok here i am, weight is as verified in the gym as my digital scales need a new battery is 86.8kg or 191 pounds.

Enjoy

]View attachment 39877

View attachment 39876

View attachment 39875


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

it looks like 3 of us are right around 190. my pics will be up tonight need to charge camera battery.


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

azza, curt and I all look to be about the same bodyfat. This will be cool to see how we alll do in contrast to each other.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

Stop making fun of me!!!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 1, 2012)

282.4 lbs February 1st.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

going to the mall to buy scales turned into taking kids shopping.... funny how that happens need to cook dinner for my son and take pics... these scales supposedly analyze your body composition. ought to be a hoot. i'll be baack.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

the scales are reflective n i had to do the pic over because the first one looked like the ebay tea kettle.  i'll do the fat etc when i figure out how. more pics in a bit.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Wing I know you were just a kid here but this is your motavation







Damn girl


----------



## Rednack (Feb 1, 2012)

nice toenails...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> going to the mall to buy scales turned into taking kids shopping.... funny how that happens need to cook dinner for my son and take pics... these scales supposedly analyze your body composition. ought to be a hoot. i'll be baack.



Dat's mah scale!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> azza, curt and I all look to be about the same bodyfat. This will be cool to see how we alll do in contrast to each other.



Entered the local Gold's Gym's fat loss contest, too. February 1st plus twelve weeks to see where we go.

Measured at 21.1% b.f.  Son OF a *****!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to *azza*, you imaginary lat syndrome ************.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

hope these are good enough.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

in a nightie or boxers n t shirt i don't get the rolling n overhang. i took pics in jeans cuz that's the worst for me. i'll take a pic tomorrow of some i want to be comfortable in by end of contest n end of contest i'll take some in these again. a brighter back pic.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Little Wing I know you were just a kid here but this is your motavation
> 
> 
> 
> Damn girl



yes i was almost 30 there and hadn't breast fed two kids. my boobs will never bounce back to that without surgery and i'm not that vain.



Curt James said:


> Dat's mah scale!



seems nice but i'm hurrying thru stuff to watch a movie with my son. i'll figure out the bells n whistles later. i like it. 



Curt James said:


> Entered the local Gold's Gym's fat loss contest, too. February 1st plus twelve weeks to see where we go.
> 
> Measured at 21.1% b.f.  Son OF a *****!



don't feel too bad i read 18% is playboy bunny range.

i think mine is going to be a horrid percentage


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^^ lol That is totally ****** up.

But take away the bun _and _the condiments and you've got a great keto meal.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'll take a pic tomorrow of some i want to be comfortable in by end of contest


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> hope these are good enough.



_Boobie holding_ pics are always good enough.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

so far i find neither of those food pics tempting. a big lobster feed maybe or fried clams, fried pork chops with apple sauce... eclairs, coffee heath bar crunch ben n jerry's... post it up. it won't do any good. than sig with Arnold in it was WAY more tempting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

I blasted shoulders



giant sets

db laterals--db upright rows--front raises--arnold presses...30 pound dbs

8 to 12 reps each exercise
no rest between exercises...though sometimes rest paused

went thru 4 times


superset

seated db laterals 40 lbs-- cable laterals 40 lbs

went thru 3 times


seated machine press

200 pounds x 12 ....3 sets


db shrugs

100 x 12 x 4 sets


i threw up....a couple times 



boooyaka^^^^


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2012)

ok throwing up from working out won't be considered cheating. no freaking way i'm working out to THAT point. but good job.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ok throwing up from working out won't be considered cheating. no freaking way i'm working out to THAT point. but good job.


 



i have been doing things totally different than normal...pretty easy for me to throw around heavy weights....but ive been doing the opposite...old school supersets giant sets...loving it....its hard


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

I skipped my cardio workout tonight, just don't feel like training today.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2012)

you got the ball rollin already


diet is the main thing newayz


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2012)

Today was Chest, Cardio and Calves. 

Incline bench 4 sets
Cable crossovers
Dumbell Flyes

5 minutes sprinting on treadmill for 50 calories burned (yawn)
10 minutes bike for 60 calorie burn

3 sets Calf extensions

For where i am at this was it, i have a niggling lower back pain, you know the one where you sneeze and double up in pain (work injury) and i have also done 3 nights this week in the gym and left no stone unturned.

Diet, not much has changed more meat, more salads, more water, more essential fats. Better meal timing and portions, not counting calories.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Welcome to *azza*, you imaginary lat syndrome ************.



what did you imagine again?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^^ That we were all 6% body fat?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2012)

i'm going to be posting in here but also keeping a journal off IM that i will post at end of contest. very NOT your standard training journal


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

I totally slept on this, my bad.  Did take all the pics though.  Oh well.... LW You were a model!! OMG that must have been a dream   I will be rooting for you!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Pony said:


> I totally slept on this, my bad. Did take all the pics though. Oh well.... LW You were a model!! OMG that must have been a dream  I will be rooting for you!


 its only the 3rd...if everyone else says you can join why not? yay i say


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

People can join when ever they want, the only problem with joining late is you have less time to make changes to your body.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its only the 3rd...if everyone else says you can join why not? yay i say



i second this. 

and Pony i entered adulthood in the age of the supermodel. i thought skin and bones was how women looked their best. i thought my thighs were enormous there. not so sexy funny story. my mom took the pics that day as anniversary present for my husband. lol 

here are some more pics from that day. the last one is the one i never show people cuz i was so disgusted with how fat my butt n thighs were. i feel like tall and skinny is me not tall and like the fat broad from bc comics, but i want some muscle this time i'm not liking the just plain skinny cocaine anorexic look on women anymore and i like the fitness model look more than straight up woman bodybuilder. i want some meat left on my bones but basically like my late twenties here. these are late 80s pics i was about 140lbs. i have a plannnnnnn


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 3, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> People can join when ever they want, the only problem with joining late is you have less time to make changes to your body.



As always, GFR speaks the truth.

Welcome, Pony.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i second this.
> 
> and Pony i entered adulthood in the age of the supermodel. i thought skin and bones was how women looked their best. i thought my thighs were enormous there. not so sexy funny story. my mom took the pics that day as anniversary present for my husband. lol
> 
> here are some more pics from that day. the last one is the one i never show people cuz i was so disgusted with how fat my butt n thighs were. i feel like tall and skinny is me not tall and like the fat broad from bc comics, but i want some muscle this time i'm not liking the just plain skinny cocaine anorexic look on women anymore and i like the fitness model look more than straight up woman bodybuilder. i want some meat left on my bones but basically like my late twenties here. these are late 80s pics i was about 140lbs. i have a plannnnnnn


 I MAY HAVE SAVED ALL OF THOSE


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

Have to love KETO, I forgot to take fiber and now I am running like a polluted river. Still, every drop of that filth is making me more cut.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Have to love KETO, I forgot to take fiber and now I am running like a polluted river. Still, every drop of that filth is making me more cut.



i dont understand Keto, explain this to me GFR please.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pony said:


> I totally slept on this, my bad.  Did take all the pics though.  Oh well.... LW You were a model!! OMG that must have been a dream   I will be rooting for you!



Welcome, post the befores??????...


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i dont understand Keto, explain this to me GFR please.


No carbs, so just meat and eggs. You can eat a very small amount of green veggies a day, and also a very small amount of almonds. You run it 12-14 days, then have one cheat meal...anything you want. Then every 7th day you can again have a cheat meal. The tricky part is you really have to know what you are eating and if it has carbs, many foods people think are low carb are not.

It is a brutal diet but it works better then any other diet out there, I would only run it short term though....so 4 to 8 weeks.

For me personally I always gain muscle on it, as opposed to the low fat diet where I lose tons of muscle.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

motivate


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> No carbs, so just meat and eggs. You can eat a very small amount of green veggies a day, and also a very small amount of almonds. You run it 12-14 days, then have one cheat meal...anything you want. Then every 7th day you can again have a cheat meal. The tricky part is you really have to know what you are eating and if it has carbs, many foods people think are low carb are not.
> 
> It is a brutal diet but it works better then any other diet out there, I would only run it short term though....so 4 to 8 weeks.
> 
> For me personally I always gain muscle on it, as opposed to the low fat diet where I lose tons of muscle.



Thankx GFR, i was under the assumtpion that you carb loaded on days 6-7, have you done this?.
.
Breakfast is 2 middle rashers bacon, 2 scrambled eggs, no butter or milk added.

Midmorning (have no nuts) is a tablespoon of Crunch Peanut butter.

Lunch is 95gram tin tuna in Olive oil and small salad, with orang/ginger dressing.

Dinner is T-Bone or Rack of Lamb or Marinated Perri Perri chicken breast with steamed veg, no starchie carbs.

Depending on training i have a shake straight after with lactose free milk, Might substitute water, but my drink has 40 grams fast acting carbs.

I also have a water dispenser at home that does a ph balanced water, i have quite a bit of this water.

Only problem is curbing the need to want to binge????????????..

My diet the last few days has been Keto, just didn???t know it was


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

Some bacon has carbs so be careful.

Some Marinated foods have carbs so check them first.

No Milk!!!!


If you eat carbs on days 6-7 that is the Anabolic Diet, kind of like KETO but you have to cal count on carb days.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanx…..


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Thanx???..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

You need to shave your arms and back GFR.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

crap


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2012)

233.4lbs today, down 7.5lbs so far.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Gee i fucked up my diet last night, binged on some soft drink, Big Teds, M&M cookie, on the plus side i had a very large helping of red meat…….


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



i love that pic, no homo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

are you going to try?


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Gee i fucked up my diet last night, binged on some soft drink, Big Teds, M&M cookie, on the plus side i had a very large helping of red meat??????.


That is ok to do once a day, don't worry about it.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> That is ok to do once a day, don't worry about it.



I am back on track, this dieting is harder than i thought. On a plus note my protein intake is right up, and the carbs are down, also doing essential fats. Just had a weak moment and reached for da cookies??????.

Doing DC today, was going to do it yesterday but to busy and it was really hot and humid here, after i had run my errands i was stuffed.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2012)

my new favorite vegetable is steamed baby spinach. brussel sprouts has been bumped to second.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

yuck


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2012)

I am already in top shape, I might quit my diet and training program now before I look too awesome.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I am already in top shape, I might quit my diet and training program now before I look too awesome.



pics or GTFO!!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> pics or GTFO!!!


In 6 1/2 more weeks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I am already in top shape, I might quit my diet and training program now before I look too awesome.


 king of the one liners


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 6, 2012)

276lbs right now. Down 6.4lbs


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> 276lbs right now. Down 6.4lbs


you did a good job.how?


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

haha,good luck to you all.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 7, 2012)

pokrzywaixv said:


> you did a good job.how?




Eat nothing but meat and fibrous veg. Occasionally some nuts and cheese.

Chicken and cabbage, mostly.


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2012)

Down 10lbs as of today, somehow I feel even fatter.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2012)

My weight has stayed the same but i feel harder, and feel bigger. Change in training has helped as well as a cleaned up diet with, pizza, pasta, bread and sundae’s……thanks GFR


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> My weight has stayed the same but i feel harder, and feel bigger. Change in training has helped as well as a cleaned up diet with, pizza, pasta, bread and sundae’s……thanks GFR


I had some carbs today during my workout, just at the beginning. I drank about 3/4 of a ripped fuel so about 16 carbs. I am slowly going to start doing that only on weight training days ( so 3x a week), keeping the total carbs under 30. It's the TKD diet; next time however I will have a small carb meal 45 min before the gym, probably just a serving of oats ( one serving is 27g carbs). I only expect to lose 2lbs a week now, so I think I will come in around 220-225lbs by the end of the contest


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like a good change, i am noticing fatigue due to no carbs, my Mrs brought me a nice new blender for Valentines Day, she is a sweetie, so i will be doing some shake concoctions i havent been able to do. Going to add, peanut butter, banana and blueberry to my morning shake…..


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Sounds like a good change, i am noticing fatigue due to no carbs, my Mrs brought me a nice new blender for Valentines Day, she is a sweetie, so i will be doing some shake concoctions i havent been able to do. Going to add, peanut butter, banana and blueberry to my morning shake???..


Try some carbs per/during workout. I did 16g during my training today and it helped a ton, they say 25g or less on training days is ok....just make sure it is right before the workout.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2012)

For sure, i have a Sample with some fast carbs so will have that tonight…...


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2012)

my bmi is going down more than my weight. i'm thinking that's good. i'm going to eat bad things on valentines but only a few chocolate strawberries with cheesecake filling and a bite of the candied bacon i'm making my son just to try it. i posted it in open chat but no one seems to care. i thought people here were bacon freaks. i know jbo mentioned bacon lollipops before or something.... 

this is such a great time of year to be doing this. so much sun in the usually gray sky here.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 17, 2012)

So how is everyone going? KOS was banned so he probably eating poundcake right now…..


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> So how is everyone going? KOS was banned so he probably eating poundcake right now???..



I'm at 272lbs as of today, 10lbs down.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good job Canuck, i am up a couple of kilo’s but feel great…..


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Good job Canuck, i am up a couple of kilo???s but feel great???..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

i ate like shit a couple days

got a new puppy


but im down 6 or 8 pounds


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> So how is everyone going? (snip)



Was 192 lbs. on 1/29. Looking at 185.7 lbs. three weeks later or _2 lbs. per week_ weight loss which has always been my goal on keto.

Started a 3 month deal at Gold's Gym at around the same time as this online challenge.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

Going to add cardio and ab work.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Good, add it in Curt.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^^ Fasted cardio for forty-five minutes at 3.0 speed and 2.0 incline. Squeezed back and chest plus abs in later on, supersets.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone want to push this thing up _another _month?


----------



## GFR (Feb 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Anyone want to push this thing up _another _month?


We should really have the deadline changed to May or June 1st.  The goal here should be what you walk into summer with, for most of us summer begins June 1st.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree, make it a date. We would garner more interest and others might join in, also helps those that have BAD WEEKS (like GFR) LOL, also i had very little prep time to order anything, remembering i am at the ass end of the world………..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 29, 2012)

im well on my way to winning...13 pounds so far with a month to go


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well KOS, you can now lose more and win in a few more months if we all agree…...


----------



## GFR (Feb 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im well on my way to winning...13 pounds so far with a month to go


I took two weeks off, I was 10lbs down after 3 weeks, not sure now. If I come in 10lbs less fat I will be happy. 

My goal is long term, I am down 45Lbs of fat since last August, and 40lbs since last October. End goal for me is being down 60Lbs of fat by Aug 1st 2012. Losing 60lbs of fat in a year is a very cool thing, esp when you  also are stronger and healthier.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm ok with another month or 2 there's still snow here and we will get more. for me summer is when you can't hide under a coat anymore.


----------



## GFR (Feb 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Well KOS, you can now lose more and win in a few more months if we all agree???...


He knows that in two more months he will gain all the fat back so he fears an extension of this contest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 29, 2012)

this morning i was 255....so now im down 15 pounds


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 29, 2012)

I think if you all are in agreement, pushing it back a month or two could yield much more drastic results, just my opinion though.  Keep pushing everyone!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

Poll to come. Majority rules?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/156821-fatloss-challenge-poll.html*


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 4, 2012)

I"m in if it's extended, I'm going full on lose the budda anyways.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad to have you on board, you have any before pics? Have to post before's


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 7, 2012)

253


come at me bros


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2012)

I have not lost any weight in 3 weeks.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

i'm kinda wondering if GFR is trying to give us a false feeling of calm  

like a runner slowing down a little before he leaves you in the dust the second you slow your pace....


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Glad to have you on board, you have any before pics? Have to post before's


I can as soon as they extend it.


----------



## GFR (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm kinda wondering if GFR is trying to give us a false feeling of calm
> 
> like a runner slowing down a little before he leaves you in the dust the second you slow your pace....


I am down 5lbs, took two weeks off because I was burned out. I doubt I will cut more then 15lbs when it's all said and done but 15 is better then 0.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2012)

i am 248.8 pounds so i lost over 20 so far


how is everybody doing?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice work KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2012)

thanx


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

Can I have a sexy new pic?????!???


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2012)

have a back pic in my journal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/152239-alpha-male-7.html#post2746226


still meh


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

I......just.......came


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2012)

_When does this thing end?_  Was 184.2 lbs. recently.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^^ January 29 to almost March 29? Jesus, gotta step up my game. 

Waist is 37 1/2" _after _a cheat meal and "full Buddha relaxed" as below, but biceps hasn't moved a cm, GDI. 



Curt James said:


> (snip) Stats include 6'1", 192 lbs., *39" waist (full Buddha relaxed)*, 14 1/2" pop guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

we had 80 degree weather now we have 3 inches of snow.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> we had *80 degree weather now we have 3 inches of snow.*



What is that in calories?


----------



## GFR (Mar 29, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Weight: 241 lbs.
> Chest cold and relaxed: 48 1/2
> Arms cold: 17 7/8
> *Waist relaxed: 38 1/2*



Weight: 239 lbs.
 Chest cold and relaxed: 49 1/4
 Arms cold: 18 1/4
*Waist relaxed: 35 1/4 *

Big shift in my waist, down 3 inches, all muscle measurements are bigger.

Have  just been eating clean, going to start TKD this weekend and hopefully  cut off 2'' more from the waist before this contest is over...assuming it is over at the end of next month???


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

GFR still in it! KOS with a 20lbs weight loss! Roll call?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

some days down 8 to 10 but that's the thing.... more months added means i'll goof off more till it gets close. strength n stamina is up though and it feels good.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad for the deadline adjustment, but thought I'd take "April 1st" pics.

Forgot to take a pic of me holding the newspaper.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't lost ten pounds even.  



Curt James said:


> stats
> photo of scale reading
> relaxed front pic
> back pic
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> some days down 8 to 10 but that's the thing.... more months added means i'll goof off more till it gets close. *strength n stamina is up though and it feels good.*



All good. But, yeah, more time = more opportunity to goof off, absolutely.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

nice job.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks , but I look basically identical. 

Hardened up a bit (thank you, *Cyanostane Rx*), but then I'm also flexing some and shaved/trimmed which always helps. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

the back pic shows a lot of change. give yourself credit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

looks like curt works out now


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^^ Clearly not enough, though. I need to tighten up my diet and actually do some regular and intense cardio. I'm not sure "slow walking" does me any good.



> Stats include 6'1", 192 lbs., 39" waist(snip)



This a.m., 184.5 lbs., 36" waist (full Buddha or relaxed).


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no idea when this thing ends, so I'm just going to post my after pics in 3 weeks.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have no idea *when this thing ends*, so I'm just going to post my after pics in 3 weeks.



Deadline extended to June 1st, but post up at your leisure, good sir.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

To make up for my shirtless pics


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> looks like curt works out now


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol, I grew some hair since the beginning of March...


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 15, 2012)

Any other progress besides hair growth?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2012)

clean up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2012)

fix the pictures...right side up and same distance from cam


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 15, 2012)

Fat spread...


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 15, 2012)

GDI why is that picture sideways? It wasn't on my PC.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 15, 2012)

Curt should hop on a cycle. I would pay to see it. It's time, Curt! Do it for the kids!


----------



## Little Wing (May 3, 2012)

my mind has been on other things.... morphine makes my mom smile despite everything else. my spirit has me so far beyond exhausted this just isn't a priority right now but i'm proud of the rest of you.


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2012)

Don't be proud of me. Walked away from keto recently. Back at 195. Thinking of running a bottle of DMZ until June 1.

Ben, a cycle sounds good but I don't see it happening anytime soon. I could definitely do this legally being my age. One benefit of hitting the half century mark.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2012)

i'm not sure what i'm doing here... sleep walking/surfing. my mom  passed away tonight at 20 till 8... i couldn't be there cuz my son is  sick... the last two weeks she really gave em hell she didn't even seem  sick drove me crazy sometimes being her old rotten self. then she woke  up yesterday dying and never woke up really today... i'm ok. it's fucked  up having mixed feelings, no matter what she was still my mom. i'm glad  i got a few weeks to be tender with her. 

so life? it goes on. part of what was happening with my mom was wasting syndrome so i cooked a lot of "comfort food" not taking pics anytime soon. maybe something in a lovely shade of August.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2012)

The funny thing about these photos is that my mom took them. They were a gift for my then husband on our anniversary. I'm sure she'd like to see me lose the fat and get healthy, live longer... I think I got my looks from her _and_ my stubborn mean streak.  So August, pics for my mom.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2012)

I never really wondered before who took the pics of me on the pony. Must have been my grandfather. I loved that farm in Connecticut and the shoes make me laugh. My stepdad made us wear shoes because of poisonous snakes. We hated it. We were little barefoot wild things. We still make fun of how hysterical he'd get over "piizen" snakes. One day when he was at work I ran out to feed Ginger a piece of carrot barefoot and a goddamned snake crawled excruciatingly slowly right over my foot. I still remember every terrifying second of it. I forgot to keep my hand flat and the pony started chewing my fingers. 

Sorry to derail the thread or make anyone uncomfortable. I'm really fine. The worst part of this was how scared my mom was of the crossing and it's over. It was peaceful. 




Anyone else want to set some goals for August now that I'm not making pork chops and mashed potatoes, fudge, pumpkin pie, chicken and dumplings, pulled pork etc.... ?


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure what i'm doing here... sleep walking/surfing. my mom  passed away tonight at 20 till 8...



Missed this until now. Little Wing, my condolences on your loss.



Little Wing said:


> I never really wondered before who took the pics of me on the pony. Must have been my grandfather. I loved that farm in Connecticut and the shoes make me laugh. My stepdad made us wear shoes because of poisonous snakes. We hated it. We were little barefoot wild things. We still make fun of how hysterical he'd get over "piizen" snakes. One day when he was at work I ran out to feed Ginger a piece of carrot barefoot and a goddamned snake crawled excruciatingly slowly right over my foot. I still remember every terrifying second of it. I forgot to keep my hand flat and the pony started chewing my fingers.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread or make anyone uncomfortable. I'm really fine. *The worst part of this was how scared my mom was of the crossing and it's over. It was peaceful.
> *
> ...



Glad her passing was peaceful.

Is your son all better? _How are you?_

In for August pics because the whole keto thing collapsed weeks ago.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> So far there are 3 members trying to see who can simply take off the most fat from February 1st to *April 1st.* Everyone is welcome to join.
> 
> Pure weight lost is all we are going by but you must post pics and stats with a photo of scale reading by February 1st and at end of competition with relaxed front, back, and side pics.
> 
> ...



June 1st? I thought it was June _11th._


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

no one cares


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

_Who asked you? _


----------

